# Food Safety News - 05/02/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 2, 2021)

*Singaporean agencies probe illnesses; help form food safety hub*
By News Desk on May 02, 2021 12:03 am Authorities in Singapore have launched an investigation after 15 people fell sick beginning in late March. The Ministry of Health (MOH) and Singapore Food Agency (SFA) said one person was hospitalized but has since been discharged. Gastroenteritis symptoms started after consuming food prepared by Meetup @ 352 (Kin Hoi) between March 28 and April 15.... Continue Reading


----------

